# Dax Hurt His Eye 411 :(



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Hi Everyone,

So my GF just called and Dax hurt his eye and almost put me into a state of panic in that she told me 'he poked his eye out' 

Anyways, we are wondering if there are any relief remedies anyone can suggest until we take Dax to the Vet today. From what I understand Dax swung his head around and poked his eye on a stick. At the momment, he's trying to keep his eye open but apparently the eye is red and "swollen" - from what Marissa is examining the pupil isn't dilating from what she can tell but she's not sure. Dax appears to not be effected and is still trying to play but I'm worried as **** and so is Marissa.

We are definitly going to take him today to the vet, but we were wondering if there is some sort of relief remedy or ointment we can put in his eye till we get to the vet. We live out in the country and the nearest vet for us is 40 minutes out. And my work is an additional 30-40 minutes out from where I live and is opposite off where we live.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

I had an English Setter that my then 3 year old daughter had somehow buries her fist into his eye socket up to her wrist. I gently removed her fist and to my relief the eye popped back out. 

For the first 24 hours we covered the eye (and recoverd it and recovered it ad nauseum) and used cold compresses to keep the swelling down. Since he wasn't bothered we did not take him to the vet. In our case, everything turned out fine.

My guess is Dax will be just fine. They're remarkably tough and resiliant.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Aimless1 said:


> I had an English Setter that my then 3 year old daughter had somehow buries her fist into his eye socket up to her wrist. I gently removed her fist and to my relief the eye popped back out.
> 
> For the first 24 hours we covered the eye (and recoverd it and recovered it ad nauseum) and used cold compresses to keep the swelling down. Since he wasn't bothered we did not take him to the vet. In our case, everything turned out fine.
> 
> My guess is Dax will be just fine. They're remarkably tough and resiliant.


Thank you for the advice  - the main concern that seems to be really bugging Marissa and more so me because I can't see it myself is that she can't see Dax' pupil dilate when she tests the eye out; she's getting ready to take him to the Vet now but we will certainly keep up with the 'Cold Compress' as you suggested when get backs from the Vet.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Better to be safe and sure. Please keep us updated.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

*Punctured Cornea *



Aimless1 said:


> Better to be safe and sure. Please keep us updated.


So I got an update from the Vet. Dax punctured his Cornea but he's not blind but there's a chance he might be in the long run...

The vet has given us medication for him to take that will help with fighting off potential infection, inflammation and to also help stimulate the dilation of his pupil because it is not dilating. 

Don't know what else to do but hope for the best. Dax appears to not be affected by it because he appears to be in a playful mood and doesn't show signs of discomforting aside from him attempting to continuously keep his eye open.

Note to self; do not let him near protruding objects.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

Glad you went to the vet, but sorry to hear the outcome :-[

Sending good thoughts your way for Dax's recovery.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

Glad to hear he's ok right now. I work in an ophthalmology lab--eyes are pretty amazing things. Cornea punctures aren't fun. If his eye isn't dilating on its own, he may be sensitive to bright lights until the meds kick in (just like when you get your eyes dilated at the optometrist's office). Hopefully everything works out with the blindness--maybe it won't happen, maybe it will. I have no real advice on that one.


----------



## Lincolns Parents (Aug 6, 2011)

Oh no! :'(

Hope his eye will heal up and all will be ok with his sight.....sending thoughts and prayers your way for a speedy recovery!


----------



## kristen (Oct 18, 2011)

How's Dax doing today? :-\


----------



## datacan (May 15, 2011)

:'( Sam poked his eye also. He also turned and hit a branch but he recovered after couple of eye washes. Hope Dax recovers soon, scary.


----------



## VizslaNewbies (Jun 10, 2011)

Aimless1 said:


> Glad you went to the vet, but sorry to hear the outcome :-[
> 
> Sending good thoughts your way for Dax's recovery.





redrover said:


> Glad to hear he's ok right now. I work in an ophthalmology lab--eyes are pretty amazing things. Cornea punctures aren't fun. If his eye isn't dilating on its own, he may be sensitive to bright lights until the meds kick in (just like when you get your eyes dilated at the optometrist's office). Hopefully everything works out with the blindness--maybe it won't happen, maybe it will. I have no real advice on that one.





Lincolns said:


> Oh no! :'(
> 
> Hope his eye will heal up and all will be ok with his sight.....sending thoughts and prayers your way for a speedy recovery!





datacan said:


> :'( Sam poked his eye also. He also turned and hit a branch but he recovered after couple of eye washes. Hope Dax recovers soon, scary.





kristen said:


> How's Dax doing today? :-\



Hi everyone! Thank you kindly for following up on how he's doing. I took Dax this morning for a follow-up appointment from his first visit yesterday after the initial accident.

The Vet told me he appears to be recovering and the 'seperation' he was looking for in his eye (don't know exactly what he meant by that) is a sign he's doing well . We scheduled for another follow-up appointment next week once the Medication(s); we got 4 different medications to give him throughout the day - was really in his system doing it's 'magic'

Luckily we didn't need to get Dax a Cone or Inflattable Collar. We've kept an eye on him constantly even throughout the night and he didn't touch his eye a bit except for this morning when there was a discharge that shut his already closed eye.

But definitly not a fun experience, I didn't know how bad it was till I got home from my shift and I saw him in his bed barely opening either of his eyes. The drops certainly do make him sensitive to the light so we've kept him in dimmed areas, but even then he refuses to open either of his eyes even though one is just injured. He just sniffs around and opens his eyes once in awhile to make sure we're around. One of the oral medications we give him seems to calm him down and put him in a very mellow behavior that he just falls asleep after it kicks into his system.

It's really weird seeing Dax like this though being very calm and uncontrollably cuddlely; Marissas fallen under his spell and is just sucking up to him during this recovery period and is catering to his every whim. It's funny, but I feel like Dax knows this.

We've saved a screen shot of this page so we can show it too Dax when he gets better. He appears to have picked up a nack of watching tv or seeing what were doing on the computer; before the accident I pulled up my phone which is touch screen and he started using his nose to play around with it. Kind of intrigueing! 

I will keep you posted if anything changes! 

Oh side note, the Vet said if the recovery goes well Dax' vision most likely will not be affected however we might see a white dot/spec where hs punctured his cornea when he's recovered.


----------



## Aimless1 (Sep 25, 2011)

That sounds hopeful! Very encouraging.

Continuing to send good thoughts your way and for Dax's full recovery.


----------



## redrover (Mar 17, 2011)

That sounds very encouraging, indeed! I find there's definitely a positive correlation between amount of medicine my dog needs and amount of love he gets from me. And they do know how to ham it up for the attention.  Poor pup--keeping just one eye open is difficult, plus there's the added benefit of looking even more pathetic with them shut. (I'm mostly kidding, of course!)

Cute that Dax plays with your phone. Jasper just tries to lick mine. 

Glad to hear you got some good news--keep us updated with the next vet visit!


----------

